# What harnesses or adaptors do I need to upgrade a BOSE equipped Maxima stereo?



## etotipaya (Jul 13, 2006)

I have one blown out bose speaken, do I need anything special to be able to install a different brand speaker?? I am also thinking about a double din touch screen dvd, what kind of harnesses or anything might I need to install that?


----------



## etotipaya (Jul 13, 2006)

ANYONE? ANSWER ME PLEASE? sorry for the caps


----------



## Cdg2125 (Sep 23, 2006)

What are you thinking of? Changing everything in the car? hu + speakers? just hu? what? If you change everything you dont need new harnesses since aftermarket parts usually run on the same ohm. You only need a harness if you're keeping any stock bose part.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Any shop should have the adapters you need, assuming you're replacing both the Bose headunit and the Bose speakers.


----------



## iansmith6 (Nov 12, 2006)

I just went through this myself. If you just want to get a new speaker, you need to find a speaker rated at 1ohm. Most are 4 or higher but teh BOse system uses 1's for some reason.

To replace everything is easy, pull out all the speakers and head unit and put new ones in.

To use a new head unit with the existing speakers is a chore, see my earlier post on it.


----------

